# Tether Tools Case Air Wireless Tethering System



## BenKing (Sep 26, 2016)

I just saw the Tether Tools Case Air Wireless Tethering System (https://www.tethertools.com/product/case-air-wireless-tethering-system/) was announced as a pre-order item, available 11/1 for $160. I was just recently thinking about purchasing a CamRanger, which rings in at $300, so this looks like a great deal. I realize that since it's still only available for pre-order so nobody will have any real world experience with them, but I was curious about what others around here might think about it. Based on the limited information available, it looks almost identical in functionality to the CamRanger.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 26, 2016)

I have the CamRanger and habe owned the EyeFi and the top end Canon WFT's. What I have learned is the hardware has pros and cons but they are all overwhelmed by the software and connection reliability.

The TetherTools model looks interesting, I like that it has a built in cold shoe fitting, though I have a flash controller in there most of the time I use my CamRanger. But until people have used the software nobody can say.

The software for the CamRanger is perfect. It works on anything, connects to everything, every time and rarely drops, but when it does it auto reconnects effortlessly. I'd pay double for the solidness of the CamRanger software.


----------



## BenKing (Sep 27, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I have the CamRanger and habe owned the EyeFi and the top end Canon WFT's. What I have learned is the hardware has pros and cons but they are all overwhelmed by the software and connection reliability.
> 
> The TetherTools model looks interesting, I like that it has a built in cold shoe fitting, though I have a flash controller in there most of the time I use my CamRanger. But until people have used the software nobody can say.
> 
> The software for the CamRanger is perfect. It works on anything, connects to everything, every time and rarely drops, but when it does it auto reconnects effortlessly. I'd pay double for the solidness of the CamRanger software.



Thanks for the reply!

Yeah, this is pretty much what I thought. Since the CamRanger hardware is essentially available for $25 or so (without any of the CamRanger software on it), so obviously we're paying for the software which is fine. If the TetherTools software is as stable and usable as CamRanger, then it sounds like a real winner. I can't wait to read the reviews, as I would really like to use one of these in the near future.


----------



## BenKing (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, I just ordered one! I figured I'd be one of the guinea pigs. I'll post back once it arrives with my thoughts on the unit and the software.


----------



## BenKing (Nov 11, 2016)

So I received my Case Air, and have only been able to play with it for about half an hour. I will do a more detailed review when I get a bit of time, but so far it's... fine. I am certainly not disappointed with it, but it's not blowing me away, either. I think it will rock for timelapse and should be a serviceable improvement for landscape work. The fact that I can do a liveview remote trigger and change settings is pretty awesome.

My first gripe is something that I hope they can change (or I can figure out in some hidden settings). If I shoot only in RAW, then if an image is transferred to my device, it's in RAW and I'm unable to do anything with it at this time (can't seem to import it into LR Mobile). If I change the camera to RAW+JPEG, I get both sent to my device. The JPEG is great for quick sharing, but I really wish I could change is so that I _only_ get the JPEG without turning off RAW capture on my 5DII.

I will follow up with more as I get a chance to really work with it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a iusbportcamera2 that I bought on a flash sale from B&H for $169. It fits in the camera shoe, has a sd card port, and will charge a iPhone battery if needed.

The software setup is not clearly explained, but I managed it, I can hook to my Wi-Fi network and remotely tether (live view can control stills and video). Same with my smart phone and tablet. Smart phone, tablet will direct connect as well. It runs all day on a battery charge, and has a fair range outdoors, but trying to control using a tablet from inside the house is difficult, I have to sit by a window and range is short. I do not have outdoor Wi-Fi, or that would be much better. Works on Android,, iPhone, mac, and pc.

This seems well suited for video, it does some of the other common features such as focus stacking as well.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=iusbportcamera2&InitialSearch=yes&N=0&c3api=1641%2Cbing%2C2761706221%2C108011504843

Something to consider as well, it is definitely not so clunky as the CamRanger.


----------

